# Check Engine Light, Questionable Dealer Solution



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

I took my 2009 Rabbit in for 10k maintenance today to the dealership. On my way there, I threw a CEL (perfect timing.) Once I got to the dealership, I let them know I'd like them to check it out for me, as it was unusual. They scanned, and said it threw a code that had to do with a TSB about the ignition failing because the key may not be recognized when inserted. But looking at my receipt, I have the following:
24702599 N7/R7/R5 99-02 JETTA/GOLF/GTI W/VR6, 1999-2005 V6 PASSAT AND 2009 TIGUAN
2.0L FSI ULEV II ENGINE UPDATE ECM SOFTWARE
10155 UPDATE PROG 24702599 0.35 01210004 0.10 0.45 SCANNED VEHICLE FOR CODES. FOUND CODE P150A ENGINE OFF TIME SPORADIC. FOUND TSB 01-08-29 FOR UPDATING PROGRAMMING OF ECM. PERFORMED SOFTWARE UPDATE SUCCESSFULLY.
The code on the receipt is weird, especially because it talks about cars that aren't even similar to the Mk5 family. Not sure if I should be concerned, as the CEL is off, and the car runs fine (so far, drove total of 3mi.) I'm hesitant to return to this dealer because they were so extremely confused when they saw that I had an aftermarket intake, questioning where I got it, as "nobody makes aftermarket Rabbit MkV parts." They finally settled on my explanation that I "made it myself. I'm a smelter." (Not true.) Am I overly concerned, or should I have another dealer check it out?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Check Engine Light, Questionable Dealer Solution (edb4)*

Im thinking its an itemized generic invoice code used to describe the labor performed not an actual part/software installed.
My advise don't go to any dealer with aftermarket engine parts installed. It's an excuse to void your warranty.


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Check Engine Light, Questionable Dealer Solution (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
My advise don't go to any dealer with aftermarket engine parts installed. It's an excuse to void your warranty.

x2. You just said it faster!


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Check Engine Light, Questionable Dealer Solution (edb4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edb4* »_JETTA W/VR6, 
cars that aren't even similar to the Mk5 family.

I wish a VR6 Jetta was in the MKV family!!!


----------



## GTIspirit (Dec 13, 2002)

*P150A code? Re: Check Engine Light, Questionable Dealer Solution (edb4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edb4* »_
10155 UPDATE PROG 24702599 0.35 01210004 0.10 0.45 SCANNED VEHICLE FOR CODES. FOUND CODE P150A ENGINE OFF TIME SPORADIC. FOUND TSB 01-08-29 FOR UPDATING PROGRAMMING OF ECM. PERFORMED SOFTWARE UPDATE SUCCESSFULLY.


I have a 2009 Jetta Wagon 2.5L. Twice now I've had the P150A code, twice the dealer has seen the code, cleared it taken no other action.
What's this TSB 01-08-29 that appears related to the P150A code? I searched the NHTSA website and didn't see any TSB's on my car, especially not for the P150A.


----------

